# 1st Quest At A Bone in Leg Of Lamb W/ Q-View



## bigtrain74

So I never really had a chance to celebrate New Years because I was working all weekend long. I was browsing through the local meat dept and came acorss this at a great price. 





I rubbed it down with EVOO and put some CBB, rosemary, and italian seasonings on it.





Jim gave me the idea to add some lump charcoal to the chip pan. It worked great! I used apple wood in the GOSM.







Not too pleasant outside!




I love it when the wife is in the mood for some ABT's! I also made some of those cherry pepper poppers but this time wrapped them in some brats.



ABT's were perfect!!!








I waited for the temp to come up on the lamb to 150 degrees.







And finally plated...



This was the most tender piece of meat I have made yet...
Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## got14u

man that is a great leg you got there...I did have to laugh about them calling it semi-boneless...either it has a bone or it doesn't...lol...really looked like it came out great for ya...congrats and points for something many don't do....I'm sure rivet will be along soon as well..he is a lamb kinda guy !


----------



## scarbelly

Man that looks like it came out great and so did the rest of the smoke
Nice job


----------



## pineywoods

That looks awesome nice job


----------



## bigtrain74

Let me tell ya, when the bone came out it was a big ole bone! I am still a bit curious as to why they called it semi-boneless... Oh well... It came out great.

Yea I asked John how he likes to do his... He gave me some pointers...


----------



## rivet

Beautifully smoked lamb, Tony! I gotta share these with Mrs Rivet so I can convince her to let me smoke one...you know the story 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 How'd the erbs and seasonings work out for you in the smoker? Looked mighty tasty.


----------



## bigtrain74

The herbs were great!!! Tell her that Mrs. BigTrain doesnt like too much smoke and I used apple and she was very happy... Not too much smoke at all.


----------



## mballi3011

Now thats a sweet semi boneless hunk of lamb there Tony. It looks like it came out really good and tastey too.


----------



## treegje

Wow excellent job, that had to be good


----------



## fire it up

Great job all around.
I was so close to picking up a leg of lamb about a week ago but was really uncertain about properly cooking it, thanks for the inspiration.
Also LOVED the idea of wrapping brats around the pepper shooters, love brats in the smoker so next time I do them I'm wrapping them in bratwurst.
Thanks for all the inspiration and awesome job!


----------



## beer-b-q

That looks awesome, great job Tony


----------



## bigtrain74

I have to go find my digital camera... I have been using my camcorder and it doesn't have a flash on it so it takes away from some of the detail... Im not happy with the pics... 

But very happy with the lamb...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## uncle_lar

great Job on the Lamb for sure
Im going to be doing one this weekend coming up
your making my mouth water already!


----------



## nwdave

So what would you estimate is the total time of smoke for this leg of lamb?  And I understand you pulled it at 150*?


----------



## iceshark

Very yummy looking!


----------



## bigtrain74

The lamb took no more then 6 hours. It was a breeze!


----------



## chisoxjim

not sure how I missed this cook the first time around.   

Really nice tony.


----------



## acemakr

I'm not a big lamb guy but my wife loves it. Points are always good, regardless of where you get them.


----------



## meateater

Great looking Lamb!


----------



## rdknb

Lamb looked perfect good smoke


----------



## jak757

That is one fantastic looking leg of lamb!  Awesome job.  I need to smoke one.  I love lamb!


----------



## smokinfireman

One of my neighbors wants me to smoke a bone in leg of lamb. I have never done one. Can ya help a brother out with some pointers? Yours looked pretty mouth watering! As did everything else.


----------



## moikel

I do them a few different ways but first time up I would do this. Punch a bunch of holes in it with a boning knife,in each hole put a sliver of garlic,sprig of rosemary,sprig of oregano,bit of lemon zest. Rub it with EVO season with salt & pepper.

Cooking times & temps are up to you & the smoker you have ,pecan ,apple for the chips.I keep lamb legs a bit minimalist because its a bigger flavour & I figure you want to go with it rather than crash into it with to many competing ingredients. IMO

Way down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 we eat a lot of lamb. Other styles are sort of Middle Eastern & Indian. Let me know if you want any other advice.


----------



## leah elisheva

Delicious! The aroma must have been sensational too! Happy Sunday!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

